# ICE CREAM MAFIA (Mafia, alien and lover win!)



## Mai (Feb 27, 2011)

The rules:

1. There are no vanilla townies, but there may be 'vanilla townies'.

*2. Out of thread communication is ALLOWED for everyone.*

3. Night actions not sent in will be IGNORED, not randomized.

4. PROVING your role is not allowed, but you may paraphrase your PM text.

5. You may refrain from talking if you want to. There are no inactivity deaths.

6. You may also abstain all you want.

7. I believe flavor text will be mostly relevant, but it may not actually correspond with your role.

I'm finished with assigning roles and will be done PMing them shortly. When that is done, the first night will begin.


----------



## Mai (Feb 27, 2011)

*Re: ICE CREAM MAFIA (Almost Night One)*

I think everyone has their role, so the night starts now!

_______

As the hopefully identified villagers go to bed in their freezers, the mafia plot their first move in Icecreamville, Polarestria.

*48 hours for night actions.*


----------



## Mai (Mar 1, 2011)

*Re: ICE CREAM MAFIA (Night One)*

Oh, dear Frozen Tundra Cow! It's _hot_ out here! That's one of the first things you notice when you step outside. You look fearfully around. You know you're all supposed to go a town meeting (there have been some strange occurences lately, so you have to talk about it) in the Snowflake Square, but _it's above freezing out here!_ You're now dearly afraid for your own life, and not just because of the strange accidents that have been happening lately. 

...They wouldn't mind if you skipped this meeting, would they? Despite all reason saying that you need to go back to your freezer _right now,_ you manage to force your scared little body into the plaza, where a crowd of gaping people stand. 

 There is a corpse in the square! The dead body (or dead liquid mush) of *Wargle* has created a horrible red stain, seeping out from where her ice cream cone once supported her body. The sugar cone is cracked rather... revealingly across her chest. Whether that skankiness in her clothing was present before she died, or it cracked after she fell dead to the ground is unsure. From where her ice cream cone had fell, it seems she was headed to someone's house. Her lips (which still remain intact) seem to be made of chocolate and something red, perhaps lipstick? Man, you never paid that much attention to her. However, looking at the body...

Anyway, since she obviously deserved to die it's all right. Except... what is that ice cream cone over there?!!!!

*Sonic Rainboom* is lying over there in the *Valley of the Sun That Makes It Be Above Freezing Sometimes!* She was tossed into a ditch, with minor injuries besides, you know, melting. She seems to have been in a scuffle, one where she was probably the aggressor. She had bruises on her waffle cone. Wait.. she's wearing a waffle cone?! Everyone knows waffle cones are evil! Well, actually, it's just that sugar cones are more stylish. And _ everyone_ who's not a nutjob knows that style is important.

Speaking of syle, she's wearing the dead body of that one other ice cream cone who died a while back, Fred.

She certainly was a nutjob. Such a nutjob that *she was mafia.*

*Wargle is also dead, even though you guys apparently don't care about her. She was innocent.*


----------



## Zero Moment (Mar 1, 2011)

*Re: ICE CREAM MAFIA (Day One)*

...The flavor text made this confusing.


----------



## Superbird (Mar 1, 2011)

*Re: ICE CREAM MAFIA (Day One)*

lol. So, Wargle was like a person who counter-killed anyone who targeted her?


----------



## Squirrel (Mar 2, 2011)

*Re: ICE CREAM MAFIA (Day One)*

I figured it was a bodyguard. The 'on her way to someone else's house' does makethings a bit confusing, though.


----------



## Mai (Mar 2, 2011)

*Re: ICE CREAM MAFIA (Day One)*



Legendaryseeker99 said:


> ...The flavor text made this confusing.





Superbird said:


> lol. So, Wargle was like a person who counter-killed anyone who targeted her?


Thank you. :3

I had so much fun writing that~

EDIT: Also you're getting 48 hours to talk, as normal.


----------



## Seritinajii (Mar 2, 2011)

*Re: ICE CREAM MAFIA (Day One)*

Hmm... at least we have one mafia down! So Wargle was on her way to another house and Sonic Rainboom had started a fight but lost or something and was tossed into a ditch. Hmm...

I don't think it sounds like Wargle was related to the death of Sonic Rainboom, but it's still possible.


----------



## Silver (Mar 2, 2011)

*Re: ICE CREAM MAFIA (Day One)*

GUYS I HAVE SOME GOOD(bad?) NEWS. *KARKAT VANTAS* IS MAFIA. Not very shocking, but it's true! KILL TEH MAFIA!!


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Mar 2, 2011)

*Re: ICE CREAM MAFIA (Day One)*

What? Total bullshit, man. I'm lovers with Wargle.


----------



## Squirrel (Mar 2, 2011)

*Re: ICE CREAM MAFIA (Day One)*

Which is why you're still alive...?

*Karkat Vantas,* because that's a really sloppy claim.


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Mar 2, 2011)

*Re: ICE CREAM MAFIA (Day One)*



Twilight Sparkle said:


> GUYS I HAVE SOME GOOD(bad?) NEWS. *KARKAT VANTAS* IS MAFIA. Not very shocking, but it's true! KILL TEH MAFIA!!


So I take it you're claiming inspector? Good to know.


----------



## Seritinajii (Mar 2, 2011)

*Re: ICE CREAM MAFIA (Night One)*



Mai said:


> *Wargle is also dead, even though you guys apparently don't care about her. She was innocent.*





			
				Karkat Vantas said:
			
		

> What? Total bullshit, man. I'm lovers with Wargle.


Hahaha. *Karkat Vantas*.


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Mar 2, 2011)

*Re: ICE CREAM MAFIA (Night One)*

No, see, look at the flavor text! She's a whore, look at her! She has skanky clothing and everything!



Mai said:


> *Wargle is also dead, even though you guys apparently don't care about her. She was innocent.*


...welp.


----------



## Silver (Mar 2, 2011)

*Re: ICE CREAM MAFIA (Day One)*

Healer, if you are alive please heal me, and I'll investigate someone who seems suspicious tonight. Or someone who is more experienced.

EDIT: But still, if you were lovers then why aren't you dead? You didn't make a very good roleclaim :P


----------



## Wargle (Mar 2, 2011)

*Re: ICE CREAM MAFIA (Night One)*



Karkat Vantas said:


> No, see, look at the flavor text! She's a whore, look at her! She has skanky clothing and everything!
> 
> 
> 
> ...welp.


Too far


----------



## Mai (Mar 2, 2011)

*Re: ICE CREAM MAFIA (Night One)*



Wargle said:


> Too far


Now go back to being dead, Wargle. It was left ambiguous whether you were really like that when you were alive!


----------



## Seritinajii (Mar 2, 2011)

*Re: ICE CREAM MAFIA (Night One)*



Wargle said:


> Too far


That made me literally lol. 

Anyway, though, Twilight Sparkle is right. It's a pretty flimsy lie.


----------



## Superbird (Mar 2, 2011)

*Re: ICE CREAM MAFIA (Day One)*

lol. *Karkat Vantas*.


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Mar 2, 2011)

*Re: ICE CREAM MAFIA (Day One)*

Really, guys, I was Wargle's lover! I am not backing down from this claim. I was telling the truth. :D

...

:|

...

:(


----------



## Silver (Mar 2, 2011)

*Re: ICE CREAM MAFIA (Day One)*

Also, I've been contacted by a healer and they said they'll heal me, so I won't die from a healer clash if I get targetted twice. I'm not going to reveal the healer so we still have a chance in case there is only one healer.


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Mar 2, 2011)

*Re: ICE CREAM MAFIA (Day One)*



Twilight Sparkle said:


> Also, I've been contacted by a healer and they said they'll heal me, so I won't die from a healer clash if I get targetted twice. I'm not going to reveal the healer so we still have a chance in case there is only one healer.


I call bull. You're not allowed to do this PM bullshit, are you?


----------



## Silver (Mar 2, 2011)

*Re: ICE CREAM MAFIA (Day One)*

Anyone can communicate with members outside the thread in this game. In the rules.


----------



## Mai (Mar 2, 2011)

*Re: ICE CREAM MAFIA (Day One)*



Karkat Vantas said:


> I call bull. You're not allowed to do this PM bullshit, are you?


You totally are. >:/


----------



## Seritinajii (Mar 2, 2011)

*Re: ICE CREAM MAFIA (Day One)*

I'm pretty sure you are allowed to communicate out of thread. I remember because people were talking about it in the sign-up thread. Wait a sec...



			
				Mai in the sign-up thread said:
			
		

> ...
> 
> The rules:
> 
> ...


Edit: Double ninja'd by two people saying the same thing, sorta?!


----------



## Zero Moment (Mar 2, 2011)

*Re: ICE CREAM MAFIA (Day One)*



Twilight Sparkle said:


> Also, I've been contacted by a healer and they said they'll heal me, so I won't die from a healer clash if I get targetted twice. I'm not going to reveal the healer so we still have a chance in case there is only one healer.


How do you know they aren't lying?


----------



## Silver (Mar 2, 2011)

*Re: ICE CREAM MAFIA (Day One)*



Legendaryseeker99 said:


> How do you know they aren't lying?


I'm just hoping they aren't for my sake. If I wind up dead you guys will know what happened :|


----------



## Seritinajii (Mar 2, 2011)

*Re: ICE CREAM MAFIA (Day One)*

...when does this day phase end?


----------



## Mai (Mar 2, 2011)

*Re: ICE CREAM MAFIA (Day One)*

Two days from now. I want everyone to be able to post.


----------



## OrngSumb (Mar 2, 2011)

*Re: ICE CREAM MAFIA (Day One)*

Sorry I'm late. Had some gym stuff to do. *Karkat Vantas* because we has inspector results!


----------



## ole_schooler (Mar 2, 2011)

*Re: ICE CREAM MAFIA (Day One)*

*Karkat Vantas* works for me.  Because if Twilight is lying, we can lynch them tomorrow!

Jumping back to the flavor text, I'm guessing Wargle was a prostitute.  As in the role where you can choose someone and hide them, and if they were to be targetted it misses, but if you get a Mafia you die?  Also, I'm pretty sure Rainboom died via something else entirely.  (And if I'm right, another Mafia may die tonight!  I'll let you know.)


----------



## Zero Moment (Mar 2, 2011)

*Re: ICE CREAM MAFIA (Day One)*

*Karkat*, I guess?


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Mar 2, 2011)

*Re: ICE CREAM MAFIA (Day One)*

...damn you, time zones. I was sleeping when everyone else posted. -_-

Anyways, seeing how we have inspector results, *Karkat*. Also, I think Rainboom died by something else too.


----------



## InvaderSyl (Mar 2, 2011)

*Re: ICE CREAM MAFIA (Day One)*

*raises hand* I'm finally back, if anyone cares :D Stupid computer shutdowns... >.<

*Karkat*

 And what about that Fred guy...


----------



## Mai (Mar 2, 2011)

*Re: ICE CREAM MAFIA (Day One)*

He's dead. Sorry.


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Mar 2, 2011)

*Re: ICE CREAM MAFIA (Day One)*

Why did you kill Fred :(

He was my favorite character!


----------



## Mai (Mar 2, 2011)

*Re: ICE CREAM MAFIA (Day One)*

_You didn't even know him_

Besides, Sonic Rainboom did! She was wearing his corpse! :]

...I take joy in the fact that dead mafia wear the corpses of ice cream cones. Yes.


----------



## Cobra Sting (Mar 2, 2011)

*Re: ICE CREAM MAFIA (Day One)*

I guess *Karkat*, cause I was offline when everyone else posted, there are no other leeds, and my vtoe for someone else wouldn't make a difference anyway.


----------



## Seritinajii (Mar 3, 2011)

*Re: ICE CREAM MAFIA (Day One)*

We have a whole 'nother day until this ends?! But the verdict is pretty much unturnable. There are already a lot of votes for Karkat anyway...


----------



## ole_schooler (Mar 3, 2011)

*Re: ICE CREAM MAFIA (Day One)*

Y'know, I'm going to be all kinds of unhappy if Karkat is an activated alien and Twilight is their lover.  Unlikely, but still, I must present this fact for paranoia's sake.


----------



## Zero Moment (Mar 3, 2011)

*Re: ICE CREAM MAFIA (Day One)*



ole_schooler said:


> Y'know, I'm going to be all kinds of unhappy if Karkat is an activated alien and Twilight is their lover.


I've had something like this happen before in a game.
But Twilight probably is Inspector, because with the Mafia kill and at least one vig, there probably isn't another killing role.


----------



## Mai (Mar 3, 2011)

*Re: ICE CREAM MAFIA (Day One)*

ENDING IT EARLY BUT WHATEVS.

YOU GUYS. HOW DID YOU NOT EVEN CONSIDER THIS (NOT LIKE IT MATTERS, BECAUSE I'M DESPERATE AND KAM IS VERY, VERY, MERCIFUL). YOU WERE CLOSE, THOUGH, OLE_SCHOOLER.

_____

Ha! Now you caught him! The crowd advances on Karkat Vantas, until a mad, crazy screech of rage and anger escapes from his mouth. 

"HOW DARE YOU?! HOW DARE YOU! I LOVED WARGLE, AND SHE'S DEAD! YOU KILLED HER!!! YOU ALL DID! AND YOU DARE ACCUSE _ME_ OF KILLING HER?" Um, yes. Karkat is now crying over the corpse of his... beloved? Apparently. Man, he's a weirdo. You all knew he was crazy. _ Everyone_ knows frozen yogurt people are insane. This just proves it.

"...I knew I would have to use this." _ What._ Karkat is now pointing a magic heat ray at you allwhatisthis. 

"I'M GOING TO KILL YOU ALL AND SWIM IN YOUR MELTED CORPSES BECAUSE THAT'S THE WAY YOU DID THIS TO ME AND _ WARGLE, MY DEAR BELOVED WARGLE_-"

You stop listening at this point. You'd rather not spend your last moments listening to a madman, if he really has the power to melt you all.

A glow releases from Karkat's cannon-thing. You close your eyes and hug your friends,  completely disregarding the idea of trying to save yourself for some reason. 

Wait, never mind! You can survive this! Runrunrun-!

Hobbling/hovering away as fast as you can, you try to get away and OH SHIT IT'S EXPLODING!!!!!!!!








(yes frozen yogurts have blue eyebrows WHAT COLORS OTHER THAN PAINT DEFAULT NO I NEVER HEARD OF THAT) 

...WAIT IT'S OKAY! :D

It seems to have sputtered out and not worked! Karkat is furious. He kicks it in fury and glares at you.

*BUT WAIT LOOK AT THIS! THIS IS A CHRISTMAS MIRACLE~ <3*







(pretend it's not strawberry)

Wargle is alive! Well, not really that alive, but her cherry brain and cherry lips and cherry eyes are moving on their own for some reason. Maybe we can help her?

Kam seems to think this is wonderful too! Maybe you can reason with him and stuff!

He just nicely asks for some medical attention for his girlfriend, and, still a little afraid, everyone helps them. Within an hour, Wargle is a totally alive and now kinda like a cherry flavored frozen yogurt thing. Now totally happy, the couple skips off into the sunset.

AND THEY ALL LIVED HAPPILY EVER AFTER.

__

*Karkat was alien (Delicious Fat Free Frozen Yogurt) and Wargle was his lover (Chocolate Covered Cherries). You all lynched him, but we're keeping the game going anway. So you guys all bow to them, and they will win along with whatever side wins in the end.*

*48 hours for night actions.*


----------



## Wargle (Mar 3, 2011)

*Re: ICE CREAM MAFIA (Night Two)*

So are we alive again or do we just watch?


----------



## Mai (Mar 3, 2011)

*Re: ICE CREAM MAFIA (Night Two)*

Just watch, I guess. I think I'll give you the roles pretty soon.


----------



## InvaderSyl (Mar 3, 2011)

*Re: ICE CREAM MAFIA (Night Two)*

Excuse me for interruption, but Mai-

That. is. epic.

That is all.


----------



## Squirrel (Mar 3, 2011)

*Re: ICE CREAM MAFIA (Night Two)*

Son of a-
I figured it was so obvious that it couldn't possibly be true! Like that one game where he claimed alien, but was mafia...


----------



## Zero Moment (Mar 4, 2011)

*Re: ICE CREAM MAFIA (Night Two)*

ole_schooler totally called it.


----------



## Mai (Mar 4, 2011)

*Re: ICE CREAM MAFIA (Night Two)*

Actually, ole_schooler got the alien part, but nobody guessed that Wargle was possibly his lover.


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Mar 4, 2011)

*Re: ICE CREAM MAFIA (Night Two)*

I told no lies, Wargle was my lover.

now if you'll excuse me it's LOVEMAKING TIME <3333333


----------



## Wargle (Mar 4, 2011)

*Re: ICE CREAM MAFIA (Night Two)*



Karkat Vantas said:


> I told no lies, Wargle was my lover.
> 
> now if you'll excuse me it's LOVEMAKING TIME <3333333


Yep >.<

Just don't mind the other person, she's not full time.


----------



## ole_schooler (Mar 4, 2011)

*Re: ICE CREAM MAFIA (Night Two)*

Half-guessed it, so I can't be as terribly peeved as I otherwise would be.  Ah well, the game is still afoot!


----------



## Mai (Mar 7, 2011)

*Re: ICE CREAM MAFIA (Night Two)*

_Aww..._ 

Yesterday's heartwarming little episode comes back to you, along with the happy pair skipping off into the sunset. Maybe everyone will be fine after all, as the only person dead at the end of the day was a mafia! You hop out of bed, put on your ice cream cone and head out to the square. This will be an awesome day, and absolutely nothing could go wrong!

...You were incorrect. 

The body of *Worst Username Ever*  was thrown haphazardly into a ditch that was in that really hot canyon that you saw the other body in earlier. Luckily, the sugar cone she wore is still alive (this one's name is Ted) and able to talk. He's kinda upset that her meltedness(?) stained him, but other than that he's okay. Sadly, he saw nothing crazy about her, and you decide that _dangit,_ she probably was innocent. 

Oh well. She really didn't say much. At least nobody else died!

_Hey,_ where's *Twilight Sparkle?*

You all rush to her house to help the person that pointed out the mafia. But it seems that it's too late! She's frozen into a not ice cream block of ice, and a dead *ole_schooler* is what she is wearing. Also, like a _million_ forks are stuck through the waffle cone's body, but that doesn't seem have been intended for Twilight Sparkle. Despite the fact that she's wearing a _waffle cone (don't you remember how stupid and unfashionable they were?),_ you all conclude that she was not the one doing the killing.

Still hopeful, you set her out to melt back into ice cream form. Sadly, after half an hour she turned into liquid, not cream. There's not much hope for ole_schooler, either.

...At least she didn't melt?

________

*Twilight Sparkle is dead. She was innocent.*

*Worst Username Ever is dead. She was innocent.*

*ole_schooler is dead. They were innocent.*

*48 hours for discussion!*


----------



## Zero Moment (Mar 8, 2011)

*Re: ICE CREAM MAFIA (Day Two)*

Wow, three kills in a day...


----------



## OrngSumb (Mar 8, 2011)

*Re: ICE CREAM MAFIA (Day Two)*

So it looks like somebody lied when they said they would heal Twilight Sparkle cuz she's dead. Unless there is a bus driver


----------



## Superbird (Mar 8, 2011)

*Re: ICE CREAM MAFIA (Day Two)*

I'm thinkin' bus driver. I know the doctor *said* they were going to heal her, and the other doctor sait they weren't...


----------



## Seritinajii (Mar 8, 2011)

*Re: ICE CREAM MAFIA (Day Two)*

This is bad. D: I hope there's another inspector out there somewhere. Whoever you are, notify us when you know of anyone...

Twilight Sparkle was frozen into a block of ice, huh? Sounds like healer clash to me. Maybe there are more healers than we thought. Maybe ole_schooler was a bodyguard or something.


----------



## InvaderSyl (Mar 8, 2011)

*Re: ICE CREAM MAFIA (Day Two)*

... Oh CRAP.

Mai, this is what I was afraid of >.<

I'm certain Twilight was healer clash, as well. Maybe ole_schooler was that one hiding role and hid behind Twilight because they would be healed? Then WUE was regular mafia kill :P I think.

So, what do we do? We have to do this carefully...


----------



## Ether's Bane (Mar 8, 2011)

*Re: ICE CREAM MAFIA (Day Two)*

Yep. Exactly what Syl said - TS was probably healer clash and WUE was probably Mafia. Then again, there may be a bus driver, or perhaps a vigilante.


----------



## Superbird (Mar 8, 2011)

*Re: ICE CREAM MAFIA (Day Two)*

I doubt there are more than two healers, though. I have communicated with two people who _claim_ they are healers, and one said they'd heal me and the other Twilight. 

I'm thinking Bus Driver or doublekill. But with more than one kill it doesn't seem possible...


----------



## Squirrel (Mar 8, 2011)

*Re: ICE CREAM MAFIA (Day Two)*

Healer clash, and maybe a revenge kill?


----------



## Mai (Mar 9, 2011)

*Re: ICE CREAM MAFIA (Day Two)*

You decide even though the deaths were terrible, you didn't really have to do anything to work with right now and you all play forensic investigator to find Twilight's cause of death. Revenge never even crosses your mind!

It'll all be fine tomorrow. It's not like some of you are going to die every night or anything!

*48 hours for night actions.*

((But actually the speculation is really fun to watch!))


----------



## Mai (Mar 14, 2011)

*Re: ICE CREAM MAFIA (Day Two)*

You totally knew this was going to happen. 

When you walk outside, the smell of melted death invades your ice cream nostrils. There are corpses. Corpses everywhere.

First of all, *Superbird* seems to be another unfortunate victim of freezing, despite the many things wrong with that idea. It's still really warm out here! You didn't even know chocolate syrup could freeze into ice like that. His cap was open, though, and his disgusting brown brain juice has seeped out from the bottle and onto the other dead people. It doesn't seem like there was any force involved for some reason. His cranium was weirdly left open for all to examine. There's not that much incriminating evidence, however, and you all conclude that despite the suspiciousness of him having no internal organs (you don't either, but that's beside the point) Superbird probably wasn't the one killing you all.

* Seritinajii and I liek Squirtles* lay right next to him, and the chocolate brain juice has soaked into their melted white-grey-brown puddles that make up their dead bodies. There isn't that much damage on the ice cream cones they wore. It's almost like they decided to lay down and die, or something.

Despite the already large body count (the town still hasn't managed to clean up the mess from the last few nights) there is one more person dead, it seems. *Squirrel* is lying in the ditch with Worst Username Ever, and she has been untouched by both WUE's meltedness and Superbird's frozenness. There is some black-brown almost melted chippy stuff left in her cone, though. You wonder what that could be.

* Superbird is dead. He was innocent.*

* Seritinajii is dead. He was innocent.*

* I liek Squirtles is dead. He was innocent.*

* Squirrel is dead. She was innocent.*


----------



## Zero Moment (Mar 14, 2011)

*Re: ICE CREAM MAFIA (Day Three)*

Woah what.


----------



## OrngSumb (Mar 15, 2011)

*Re: ICE CREAM MAFIA (Day Three)*

Holy crap that's a lot of death. Ummm I have no clue actually >.<


----------



## Ether's Bane (Mar 15, 2011)

*Re: ICE CREAM MAFIA (Day Three)*

Well... damn.


----------



## Mai (Mar 17, 2011)

*Re: ICE CREAM MAFIA (Day Three)*

GUYS WHY ARE YOU NOT DOING ANYTHING? D:

*24 hour extension.*


----------



## Pig-serpent (Mar 17, 2011)

*Re: ICE CREAM MAFIA (Day Three)*

We should probably lynch someone so this doesn't happen again, but who?


----------



## Zero Moment (Mar 17, 2011)

*Re: ICE CREAM MAFIA (Day Three)*

Is Flower Doll active in this game?


----------



## OrngSumb (Mar 17, 2011)

*Re: ICE CREAM MAFIA (Day Three)*

Flower Doll hasn't posted.


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Mar 17, 2011)

*Re: ICE CREAM MAFIA (Day Three)*

As always. But, I don't think that we should lynch her, becuase this is what always happens around day three. "Oh hey, Flower Doll hasn't posted, so instead of giving he a chance, let's just kill her off, even though she is quite often innocent"

Sorry, but it kind of is getting tiresome, just kind of going Day 1: no lynch! Day 2: No lynch! (usually) Day 3: Let's lynch Flower Doll, because she never says anything!


----------



## OrngSumb (Mar 18, 2011)

*Re: ICE CREAM MAFIA (Day Three)*

Has Cobra Sting posted?


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Mar 18, 2011)

*Re: ICE CREAM MAFIA (Day Three)*

Once, but it wasn't very useful. He just kinda said "Oh, I'm gonna lynch who everyone else is lynching"


----------



## Ether's Bane (Mar 18, 2011)

*Re: ICE CREAM MAFIA (Day Three)*

Meh, why the hell not.

*Nominating Flower Doll.*


----------



## Zero Moment (Mar 18, 2011)

*Re: ICE CREAM MAFIA (Day Three)*

Sure, *Flower Doll*.


----------



## Mai (Mar 18, 2011)

*Re: ICE CREAM MAFIA (Day Three)*

Despite Chief Zackrai's statement that _we always lynch Flower Doll_, you go ahead and send her to the microwave. She glares at the one person given the task to execute her, but he quickly pushes her in and slams the door. 

Breathing heavily, Ted slowly pushes the setting for high, sets the time for four hours, and pushes the start button. Her angry face is visible through the glass, and after just two minutes, her slowly melting liquid is staining the window that shows her torturous death. After only ten minutes, her empty (almost, it seems there's a bit of chunkiness?) ice cream cone falls to the floor, and once more Ted runs away crying. 

You all feel a little sad about Flower Doll's death. Looking at her lukewarm puddle, you see a stained sugar cone. Perhaps she was innocent? The idea sickens you and fills you with dread, but it kind of makes sense. The traumatized ice cream cone named Jed later confirms that _you are all murderers._

You later decide that only Ted is. Yeah, let's blame it all on him.

*Flower Doll is dead. She was innocent.*

*48 hours for night actions!*


----------



## Mai (Mar 23, 2011)

*Re: ICE CREAM MAFIA (Night Four)*

*I know I forgot the notification at first, but then after doing that and giving you two more days barely anyone sends in a night action? Remember to send them in, guys.*

You wake up again, to a smaller and corpse-ridden town. Now there's only a few of you left... hopefully there are only a few killers left as well. It's hard to tell, but you think that all of the bodies here are old, so you guess that maybe everyone's alive?

People slowly pile into the square, not being that cheerful despite the fact that maybe everyone left survived the night!

... Maybe it's the fact that you had to say 'everyone left'.

You take a rollcall, which is much easier now with so few people you have to count. *Rarity *is missing, and everyone lets out a disappointed but not surprised sigh. They go to searching the square to check if any of the bodies are new. After pushing away corpses and getting likely permanent stains on their cones, it's pretty much official that no one in this town will ever feel clean again. Fortunately or unfortunately, none of those bodies are new and there is still no sign of *Rarity.*

Optimism is entirely wiped from your mind at this point, so you head off to the ditch without checking to see if he was in bed first. It seems that was a good thing, since that would just be wasting time. *Rarity's* ice cream is shattered in pieces along with chunks of strawberries that are still seeping out juice. Pinkish red liquid is slowly being absorbed into the ground. 

Despite the indecency, you decide that wasn't because he was as, er... romantic as Wargle, instead that was because he was crudely tossed into this ditch as some way of taking care of business instead of just waiting to die. However, it seems this was a futile and even silly gesture, as you find no semblence of proof whatsoever of him not being sane.

The crowd today is very small.

*Rarity is dead. He was innocent.*

*48 hours for talking.*


----------



## Zero Moment (Mar 24, 2011)

*Re: ICE CREAM MAFIA (Day Four)*

*Nominating Cobra Sting?*


----------



## OrngSumb (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: ICE CREAM MAFIA (Day Four)*

Why nominate Cobra Sting?


----------



## Zero Moment (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: ICE CREAM MAFIA (Day Four)*

Inactivity?


----------



## OrngSumb (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: ICE CREAM MAFIA (Day Four)*

Lets see what others say


----------



## Mai (Mar 26, 2011)

*Re: ICE CREAM MAFIA (Day Four)*

The others say nothing, it seems. Despite one particular ice cream person's confused and unsure looks, the mostly confident Legendaryseeker99 strides over to Cobra Sting and pushes him into the microwave. 

Cobra Sting is unresponsive, and does nothing but stare into space (probably distracted by some miracles or something) as his aggressor leads him to the torture machine. 

Legendary slams the door closed forcefully and with a flourish, but once he realizes he's actually going to _kill_ someone he hesitates. Nevertheless, he starts the instrument of melty death up, and loudly proclaims that _he _actually did something productive, unlike the rest of the town.

When they find out Cobra Sting was not killing everybody, he sheepishly goes off to sit in a corner and think about what he's done.







Time to move on now.

*Cobra Sting is dead. He was innocent.*

*48 hours for night actions!*


----------



## Mai (Mar 28, 2011)

*Re: ICE CREAM MAFIA (Night Five)*

You climb out of bed again and go to the square.

Oh look, there's a new ice cream cone deposited by your feet right by the fountain. *Syl * is dead. That's too bad, I guess. 

... Aw, great, now her liquid is staining the bottom of your cone.  Now when you die, your sugar will not only be stained with your melted corpse, but with Syl's as well. You didn't even know her, and now when people find your body all they're going to think is that you murdered her or something.

*Invader Syl is dead. She was innocent.*

*Today, there will only be 24 hours for discussion.*


----------



## Zero Moment (Mar 28, 2011)

*Re: ICE CREAM MAFIA (Day Five)*

Well, it seems like we're losing now. Who to lynch?


----------



## OrngSumb (Mar 28, 2011)

*Re: ICE CREAM MAFIA (Day Five)*

Do we have any inspectors left with results?
Sounds like we don't since nobody has been all "X is Mafia!" but maybe they just are keeping quiet


----------



## Mai (Mar 29, 2011)

*Re: ICE CREAM MAFIA (Day Five)*

Hey guys! I _was_ shortening the day for a reason. I want to get this game over with if none of you are going to discuss or otherwise do anything.

*12* hour extension. *A lynch will be required.*


----------



## OrngSumb (Mar 29, 2011)

*Re: ICE CREAM MAFIA (Day Five)*

*Chief Zackrai*?
He hasn't spoke in awhile/contributed


----------



## Zero Moment (Mar 29, 2011)

*Re: ICE CREAM MAFIA (Day Five)*

Yeah, we should go with *Chief Zackrai*.


----------



## Mai (Mar 30, 2011)

*Re: ICE CREAM MAFIA (Day Five)*

Finally, they come to a decision with help from an angry voice in the sky that probably existed. They all walk toward Chief Zackrai, who similarly doesn't move a muscle. His pink, white, and brown colors all mix together as they melt, making a disgusting slush. 

Oh yeah, and it stained his sugar cone.

*Chief Zackrai was dead. He was innocent.*

*Orngsumb* and *Pig-Serpent* turn towards *Legendaryseeker99*. They smash his cone, and white liquid with chunks of cookie comes spurting out.







*The mafia wins!*

Later, while *Pig-serpent* and *Orngsumb* are swimming in the guts of the villagers, *Karkat Vantas* and *Wargle*  come back from their honeymoon.

_"WHAT?"_

Is their general reaction, but because everyone hated them anyway, they're cool with it.

*Karkat Vantas and Wargle win!*

_____

Stuff we be up, but later in the day, sorry.

So how'd you like the game? And would you be interested in doing another one, if not with this flavor then with something else?


----------



## Seritinajii (Mar 30, 2011)

I'm rather sad that our cult didn't end up going so well.... It's rather depressing. And I want to know who killed Superbird!!

Oh well. I did like the ice cream theme, though!! Just that the lack of activity was depressing.


----------



## Superbird (Mar 30, 2011)

So it was basically, that if I died then all my cult members died as well.


----------



## Mai (Mar 30, 2011)

Yeah. I couldn't really think of anything for ex-cultists to do other than be innocents, and the mafia wiki said the cultists died if the cultmaster does. 

You died of healer clash, Superbird. Which I found amusing because all of the innocent doctors were inducted into your cult.

Anyway, I finally made the role list. However, I'll have to remake the night action logs from scratch. :/

 The way the role list is organized is (sorry if it's a bit hard to read):

Player name-Flavor-Actual role name

____


Seri-French Vanillla-Doctor

Pig-serpent-Chocolate Almond-Mafia goon

Invader Syl-Chocolate Marshmallow-Prevents all killing actions, makes inspection results innocent

Flower Doll-Praline Pecan-Terrorist

Karkat Vantas-Frozen Yougurt-Alien

SilverJade-Vanilla Fudge Ripple-Inspector

Ole_schooler-Ice Cream Cone-Bodyguard

Rarity-Strawberry-Vigilante

Wargle-Chocolate Covered Cherries-Lover

Sonic Rainboom-Butter Pecan-Mafia don

Orngsumb-Rocky Road-Mafia doctor

Worst Username Ever-Coffee-Targets person, that person gets the option of using their night action twice

LS99-Chocolate Chip-Fishing brother

I liek Squirtles-Vanilla-Doctor

Chief Zackrai-Neopolitan-Jack of all trades

Superbird-Chocolate Syrup-Cultmaster

Squirrel-Cookies and Cream-Fishing Brother

Cobra Sting-Chocolate-Roleblocker 

___

Role PMS:

__

YOU ARE... VANILLAAAA!!!

You're so delicious! Teehee! :D

You're also very generous. You constantly roam the Valley of the Melting for dying people to help. Either that or you kick down the door to 'save' your poor victim. If you happen to see someone in pain, you're always ready to open your freezer door to a stranger, no matter how strange. However, if another person decides to help them and take them home to heal, you get all insulted and go all 'RAWR NO I'M GOING TO SAVE HIM WHY ARE YOU DOING THIS NO' and by that point, your poor victims either melt or get frozen solid from over-freezer exposure.

You also have a medical degree. YOU ARE A DOCTOR. YOU TARGET SOMEONE AND THEY WILL BE HEALED.

_

YOU ARE... CHOCOLAAAAAAATE!!!

A classic flavor for all generations, chocolate is one of the most awesome flavors ever. You're delecious, nutritious (I guess) and just generally awesome. Just seeing you can cause someone to randomly scream 'CHOOOOOCOOOOLAAAAATEEEE!!' for no real reason! You're kind of like a celebrity! Especially because you're all gourmet and stuff, and not one of those stupid knock-offs. Anyway, if you just happen to walk around dazzling somebody, it's not your fault, right? Even if they just spend all night staring at your famousness instead of doing something productive!

YOU ARE A ROLEBLOCKER. YOU TARGET SOMEONE AND THEY WILL BE ROLEBLOCKED.

_

You are Butter Pecan!!!!!!!!

You're slick, sly, and clever. BUT YOU'RE A NUTJOB!!!!! :O

You've decided to kill everyone in town who isn't as nutty as you. So, uh, good luck, crazy! You are the mafia don. You target someone and they will die.

_

YOU ARE.... STRAWBERRRYYYYY!!!!!

You're one tough cookie (but you're not cookies and cream flavored)! You're frozen to the core and stone cold cruel sometimes, and you're not afraid to do what it takes to save the town. Perhaps this was caused by some childhood problems or something. Anyway, if someone seems suspicious to you, you're not afraid to do what it takes to make sure they never kill again.

You got rid of their scurvy. You can give it back. YOU ARE A VIGILANTE. YOU TARGET SOMEONE AND THEY WILL DIE.

_

YOU ARE.... NEOPOLITAN!!!!!

You're a bit of the runt of the litter, so to speak. You're nowhere near as impressive as Chocolate, nor are you as tough as Strawberry, and to be honest, you're more of a jerk than Vanilla. Nevertheless, you try your best to imitate your... brothers? Every once in a while, you can accomplish a feat of (almost) epic porportions, matching everything your siblings have accomplished, but with more variety. However, you really can't do that all the time, so you just save it for when it really matters.

YOU ARE A JACK OF ALL TRADES. YOU HAVE ONE TIME POWERS OF HEALING, ROLE-BLOCKING, AND KILLING. ONCE YOU USE A POWER YOU CANNOT USE IT AGAIN.

_

YOU ARE... CHOCOLATE CHIP!

You are best friends with Cookies and Cream, but a bit irrational about it. Sometimes even paranoid. You spend every minute you're not doing friendly activities with Chip worrying about your friend. And if Cookies dies... well, you're not going to take that lying down. You're going to do something about it. 

YOU ARE A FISHING BROTHER. YOU TARGET SOMEONE EVERY NIGHT, AND IF YOUR OTHER FISHING BROTHER DIES, YOU WILL KILL A PLAYER IN REVENGE.

_

YOU ARE.... FRENCH VANILLA!!!!!!!

You're very generous, like your brother. And if you see someone in need of help, you're not afraid to open your freezer door to them. And even if they don't need help _now_, you have no qualms about breaking into their house to 'protect' them. 

YOU ARE A DOCTOR. YOU TARGET SOMEONE AND THEY WILL BE HEALED.

_

YOU ARE.... COOKIES AND CREAM!!!!!

You are best friends with Chocolate Chip, but a bit irrational about it. Sometimes even paranoid. You spend every minute you're not doing friendly activities with Chip worrying about your friend. And if Chocolate Chip dies... well, you're not going to take that lying down. You're going to do something about it. 

YOU ARE A FISHING BROTHER. YOU TARGET SOMEONE EVERY NIGHT, AND IF YOUR OTHER FISHING BROTHER DIES, YOU WILL KILL A PLAYER IN REVENGE.

_

YOU ARE... VANILLA FUDGE RIPPLEE!!!!!

A paranoid war veteran, you've learned to become quite Genre Savvy over the years. There were a lot of spies back then, and you could never trust anybody. Eventually, you learned, and your scars of chocolate (you needed skin transplants, and lucky you that you got it from the generous and awesome chocolate!) have been a constant reminder to remain ever vigilant. You can always tell if someone's suspicious, and that's really good, considering all the murders there's been lately...

YOU ARE AN INSPECTOR. YOU INSPECT SOMEONE EVERY NIGHT AND I WILL TELL YOU THEIR ALIGNMENT.

_

YOU ARE... PRALINE PECAN!!!!!

You admire Butter Pecan. So, so much. You would die for him! In fact, that's what you decided to do, when it comes down to it. After all, setting out to kill everyone is a dangerous job. But you'll back him up on it. And if you think him or his friends are in danger... well, you'll take the accuser, stuff him in the microwave with yourself and promptly explode, all for the good of the team. If only you knew exactly who the team is...

YOU ARE THE TERRORIST. TO EXPLODE, SAY 'MICROWAVE (PERSON)'.

_

YOU ARE... CHOCOLATE COVERED CHERRIES!!!!

You were always a hopeless romantic. No matter who it is, when you fall for them you fall hard. Not like you're not good at making them do the same. When you woo your lover, you forget the entire world and you are the only people in Icecreamville. However, no one's immortal.... but you don't like to think of that.

YOU ARE A LOVER. YOU PICK ONE PLAYER TO SEDUCE AND IMMEDIATELY AFTER THAT, YOUR GOAL FOR THE GAME IS TO BE THE LAST PLAYERS ALIVE. YOU MAY ALSO WIN WITH INNOCENTS IF YOUR LOVER IS NOT MAFIA. IF THEY ARE MAFIA, YOU MAY ALSO WIN WITH THE MAFIA.

_

You are Chocolate Almond!!!!

A bit crazy, you never liked the rest of the town. Now you realize why, with the help of Butter Pecan. They're not nearly as nutty as you (in the most non-offensive way, of course). So you have the perfect plan to make a perfect town... kill anyone who isn't nut-flavored.

YOU ARE A MAFIA GOON. YOU CONFER WITH YOUR FELLOW MAFIA TO DECIDE WHO TO KILL.

_

YOU ARE.... COOOOOFFEEEEE!!!!

"Hihow'sitgoingareyougoinggooodI'mhavingafuntimefuntimesyayayayay!!!" That's pretty much what streams from your mouth ALL DAY. Just being with you can have the same effect. Most of the time, though, it spurs the others to do their jobs more efficiently. They're even capable of doing their jobs TWICE in one night. Perhaps you are more than a crazy nutjob.

YOU ARE A... I THINK I MIGHT HAVE MADE THIS ROLE UP MYSELF, MAYBE. (TIME TO GO TO A MAFIA WIKI!) YOU TARGET SOMEONE EVERY NIGHT AND THEY HAVE THE OPTION OF USING THEIR NIGHT ACTION TWICE.

_

You are Rocky Road.

A bit crazy, but always a softie. That didn't stop you from bandwagoning on 'kill anybody who isn't as nutty as we are', though. Butter Pecan was very convincing. However, you still are kind at heart, and will always help a mafioso in need.

YOU ARE A MAFIA DOCTOR. YOU TARGET SOMEONE AT NIGHT AND THEY WILL BE HEALED.

_

YOU ARE... CHOCOLATE MARSHMALLOW!!!!

You're a nice and trusting sweet little child who loves the whole world. You can't believe the idea theat people would kill other people. That sounds ludicrious! Really, it's all a silly accident that will go away soon. Everyone's fine. Once in the whole game, you may give a long, rambly, happy, trusting, speech that gives everyone a warm and fuzzy feeling. In that night phase, no one will be killed and everyone will be fine. However, everyone will be happy and trusting and stuff, so if any inspectors would normally get a mafia result, they will always get innocent.

YOU ARE... EXACTLY WHAT I JUST SAID. IF YOU HAVE ANY OTHER QUESTIONS, ASK.

_

YOU ARE... CHOCOLATE SYRUUUUUUP!!!!

Everything tastes better with chocolate. That's always true. However, your chocolate is magical and brainwashing, and so whenever you pour it onto another flavor (it doesn't hurt that much!), they go completely under your control. Soon you'll have a slave army!

YOU ARE A CULT LEADER. EVERY NIGHT YOU CHOOSE TO RECRUIT SOMEONE INTO YOUR CULT. YOU WIN WHEN EVERYONE IS IN YOUR CULT. HOWEVER, IF YOU TRY TO RECRUIT A MAFIA, YOU DIE.

_

YOU ARE... DELICIOUS FAT FREE FROZEN YOOOGUUURTTTTT!!!!

Nobody seems to like you. That's kinda irritating, you know? But whatever. You can deal with nobody liking you. What you can't deal with is people trying to kill you. You can survive (the first time, anyway) but you get reasonably angry. And if they then try to lynch you, accusing you of killing others... well, that won't go over too well. 

YOU ARE AN ALIEN. YOU TRY TO GET ACTIVATED AND THEN LYNCHED.

_

YOU ARE... AN ICE CREAM COOOONEEE!!!

A waffle cone, specifically. People are so crazy these days. They wear sugar cones, with no concern for their own safety. They break all the time, and despite the fact that they are very fashionable, they are dangerous. People have died all the time when they trip, the sugar cone they wear breaks, and their guts spill onto the pavement. Too bad, isn't it? But you're sturdier than that, despite not being any more than the ice cream equivalent of pants. You're tough. Tough enough to save however happens to be wearing you from attackers, maybe!

YOU ARE A BODYGUARD. EVERY NIGHT YOU MAY CHOOSE SOMEONE TO PROTECT. IF THEY GET TARGETED FOR A KILL, YOU HAVE A 50% CHANCE OF KILLING THE ATTACKER. IF YOU DO NOT KILL THE ATTACKER, YOU WILL DIE YOURSELF.


----------



## Mai (Mar 30, 2011)

*Night action log*

*Night one:*

Seritinajii-Heal Superbird

Pig Serpent-

Invader Syl- Do nothing

Flower Doll-

Rarity-Kill Wargle

Wargle-Lover up with Karkat

Orngsumb-Heal Sonic Rainboom

LS99-Flower Doll

I liek Squirtles-Heal Cobra Sting

Chief Zackrai-Do nothing

Superbird-Induct Seritinajii 

Squirrel-

Ole_schooler-Protect Superbird

Sonic Rainboom-Kill Superbird

Cobra Sting- 

Silver-Inspect Karkat

Karkat Vantas-


----------



## Wargle (Mar 30, 2011)

I guess I'm Wargle Vantas now?


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Mar 31, 2011)

Why yes, dear.

<3333333333333


----------



## Wargle (Mar 31, 2011)

Fine by me then.

<3


----------

